# Hi, My Name is Oscar



## felinelover (Nov 29, 2019)

I am the orange kitty shown in the photo here. My story starts as a kitten in a local animal shelter. The people I had previously owned put me in there, because they were superstitious about cats and newborn babies.

Into our cat room came this lady to act as a petter. The shelter needed volunteer petters, to keep us all socialized. One by one, we jumped onto her lap, and we were petted. When it came my turn, I licked the lady's hand each time she petted me. She seemed to like that. The next thing I knew, I was being put into this portable crate and taken up front to the office. There was some conversation, paperwork being filled out, and a fee being paid. Then, I was taken to this SUV and put into the tailgate, still inside of the crate. Of course, I put on quite a performance. I yowled and howled and pretended to be really stressed out. Well, actually, I was. I had no idea where I was going or what would happen to me. The last traumatic experience I had was being neutered. Surely, THAT couldn't happen, AGAIN!

Several miles along this rural road, and the SUV came to a stop, and didn't move again. The lady got out and removed my crate from the tailgate. She took it into this small log structure and opened it up and released me. That's when things got better than I could ever have imagined..

First, I noticed this huge feeder with crunchies in the tray. Then a couple of water dispensers, these tall cat trees with carpeted beds and sisal for scratching. Even the window sills were carpeted! Goodness! I had just hit the jackpot! And, of course, the litter boxes with plenty of that clay-based stuff that clumps when wet. I had everything I needed, and on top of it all, there were TOYS! And CATNIP!

And, the lady continued petting me, and I continued licking her hand.

That's my story. I'm now about 10 years old. I live with another cat, but I'm still the Alpha Male. I always get petted first. See my close-up, below.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Beautiful intro, beautiful cat. Greetings to Oscar from Blackie.


----------



## felinelover (Nov 29, 2019)

Hello, Blackie,

I'm still top cat! -- Oscar


----------



## felinelover (Nov 29, 2019)

Now then, Blackie -- where is YOUR close-up?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Hah, Oscar, you sure are at the top of _this page_. 









Purrs from Blackie.


----------



## felinelover (Nov 29, 2019)

Looks like we're both living in Pamperville. Nice to meet you, Blackie. Just remember, I have first crack at the catnip, and we'll get along just fine. -- Oscar


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Eldercat has a jar full of catnip here. There's enough to share.


----------



## felinelover (Nov 29, 2019)

Right now, the human I own supplies me with plenty. You can keep yours, for now.

Your coat is shinier than mine, but mine has the most colors in it. And, Blackie -- stay indoors during Halloween. You know how these crazy people are about black cats.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, I've heard of those crazy people. So far I don't even want to go outdoors, but maybe next summer I'll be tempted.


----------



## felinelover (Nov 29, 2019)

So, you're strictly an indoor kitty? I'm both indoor and outdoor. Below are some photos of my accommodations. The black and white cat seen in some of them is my current roommate, Skinner. He was adopted after I was.


----------

